# New 2007 Adria Twin



## ingram

See it here; the new 2007 Adria Twin on the new Ducato ..... http://www.adria-deutschland.com/

Harvey


----------



## 89281

I see that the sliding door has moved forward. Is that due to a basic vehicle design change? It means they have moved the fridge to next to the bed which would be noisy


----------



## ingram

Yes ... from what I can see from various photographs of the new Ducato the sld is immediately behind the cab.
My opinion is that that will enable convertors to produce beter lay-outs; whether they do or not remains to be seen.  

Harvey


----------



## AdriaTwin

*New Adria Twin & fridge location*

We have seen and test driven one of the new 2007 Adria Twin at Premier Motorhomes in Chichester and its far superior to our one year old Twin.

Because on the new Ducato X250 (Relay / Boxer) van the sliding door is now directly against the front passenger door the fridge is now located by the bed but should be quite silent as its an evaporation fridge (like most smaller mobile fridges are) and thus does not use a compressor so there is no mechanical motor noise.

This has the added benefit that there is now no restriction on the passenger seat reclining and sliding back further. With our 2006 Twin there is very limited seat movement and passenger leg-room because of the fridge and wardrobe. It also means that we can grab a cold drink without getting out of bed 

There are many benefits from the new layout, including the re-siting of the leisure battery and charger unit, better placement and access to the gas cylinders, the front seats are at the correct height, both front seats have twin arm-rests, the driving position is more like a car, ABS brakes as standard, and a far more open and 'airy' dining area up front with a table that folds down when not required.

The only disadvantages to the new layout is that because the bed folds up the cupboard that was above the read doors has been removed also there is a less storage above the cab (but this means that there is better headroom in the cab).

The new van also has better ground clearance because of the re-siting of the grey water tank, no bad thing if you intend to drive in Ireland or over big speed humps!

BTW, there are a few misprints on the Adria brochure, including incorrect weights (for the living equipment and overall payload) and that the 2.3L MultiJet is the 120HP not the 130HP engine stated. The motorhome specific 130HP engine is only available on the Chassis cab van used for coachbuilt / low profile and A class conversions, not the panel vans, however we did not notice a great deal of difference in power between the new base model 2.0L 100HP and our present 2.3 110HP unit so the new 120Hp with the six speed gearbox should be great.

Tony


----------



## 115175

reviews about Adria Twin can be found here: adriatwin.blogspot.com
more reviews coming soon


----------



## 106284

chch said:


> reviews about Adria Twin can be found here: adriatwin.blogspot.com
> more reviews coming soon


That's not a blog, just one long whingefest.


----------



## rowley

Quote--That's not a blog, just one long whingefest.

Maybe, but those are problems that others have found too on the Twin.


----------



## aultymer

> That's not a blog, just one long whingefest.


Beebop74, does that mean you would accept the faults, without comment?
It is a better 'review' than many of the 'paid for' reviews in mags.


----------



## teemyob

*2 twins*

2 Twins

That 4Twin looks nifty!

Adria 4Twin ~ Photos<Click<Click<Click<Click

Trev


----------



## teemyob

*Missile*

And the Polaris,..................

Polaris < Here

Trev.


----------



## 106284

rowley said:


> Quote--That's not a blog, just one long whingefest.
> 
> Maybe, but those are problems that others have found too on the Twin.


That would be fine if it was a normal blog and had good and bad with maybe a bit of what he uses it for eg trips, but it's not, it's just a whingy list and not at all helpful. If he is so unhappy, he should flog it & get something else.


----------

